# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Ornamental fountains

## BEVIN

Hi all please tell me what the regs say about the installation of a plug . switch and light may be installed next to and in front of an ornamental fountain.as well as the pump and to extend it's cord and can I directly switch the pump on and off with a single pole switch.thanks so much

----------

